# ServerStatus



## mojeda (Sep 19, 2013)

With the new Coding, Scripting and Programming forum I figured I would finally make a post about ServerStatus.

ServerStatus first originated from BlueVM's original Server Monitoring script and then me taking it a little bit further. I've both live memory and disk space levels, a styled web interface a long with a mobile interface. The project is completely open source and available on github! I also had implemented it into LookingGlass in the dev branch, unfortunately it was added 4 months ago so I have no idea if it still works or not...

I've been neglecting it for the past few months but I've been receiving suggestions for new features as well as new interface. I've been hammering away at my computer and would like to say that version 3 is slowly underway and will feature hopefully many new features everyone may like.

I've seen a mix of both end users wanting to just keep an eye on their servers as well as server hosts using publicly or privately, so some of the features may appeal to others while to some not.

*ServerStatus 3*


New redesigned look
Server status history
Server Announcements
Up & Down Alerts + Emails too!
Server overview pages
Admin control panel
These features are not final and should they not work out may be cancelled.

Screenshots maybe?





I'm curious to know how many of you use ServerStatus and how (personal, or server host public/private viewing).


----------



## BlueVM (Sep 19, 2013)

I personally love it... then again I helped build it 

Thanks mojeda for taking it this far!


----------



## drmike (Sep 19, 2013)

I haven't used this yet.  It looks very nice.


----------



## Jade (Sep 19, 2013)

It looks very well put together. I like the theme of it a lot . Great work so far!


----------



## abyssis (Sep 20, 2013)

Looks quite good. Good job.


----------



## vanarp (Sep 20, 2013)

I am using your earlier version and eagerly looking forward to the newer version with history capability


----------



## MannDude (Sep 20, 2013)

Looks fantastic! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eva2000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Curious does it work with PHP 5.4 and 5.5 ?


----------



## Ishaq (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh, Michael.. did you fix the bug where it shows amber (warning) when the RAM is say 4GB and only a small amount is used?

Great work so far.


----------



## mojeda (Sep 20, 2013)

eva2000 said:


> Curious does it work with PHP 5.4 and 5.5 ?


 

It should?



Ishaq said:


> Oh, Michael.. did you fix the bug where it shows amber (warning) when the RAM is say 4GB and only a small amount is used?
> 
> Great work so far.


I did not, I think you said you had a solution but at the time you weren't around and I just forgot.


----------



## BlueVM (Sep 20, 2013)

eva2000 said:


> Curious does it work with PHP 5.4 and 5.5 ?


I should for the simple fact that the original was developed on PHP 5.3...


----------



## Amitz (Sep 20, 2013)

mojeda said:


> I'm curious to know how many of you use ServerStatus and how (personal, or server host public/private viewing).


Using? I am not using it. I love it! 

A bunch of thanks to you and everyone involved for that nice script!


----------



## ZekeServers (Sep 26, 2013)

Looks AMAZING! Can you tell me some more about it?


----------



## mojeda (Sep 27, 2013)

ZekeServers said:


> Looks AMAZING! Can you tell me some more about it?


What is it you're wanting to know?


----------



## ZekeServers (Sep 28, 2013)

mojeda said:


> What is it you're wanting to know?


Any new features you are planning?


----------



## Jack (Sep 28, 2013)

Looks really nice,


----------



## mojeda (Sep 29, 2013)

ZekeServers said:


> Any new features you are planning?


Everything in the first post is what I'm currently working on/planning to do.

The first post mainly talks about the next version of server status.


----------



## ServerBros (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey Mojeda,

First off thanks for providing such a beautiful script, exactly what we needed in comparison to status2k, such a clean design!

http://status.brosnetwork.co.uk/

My question is do you know which folder we would upload the uptime.php file to on a solusvm node?

Thanks


----------



## clarity (Oct 7, 2013)

Any ETA on version 3? I know that you said you were working on it in your spare time.

Is there any opportunity for the community to help? I am been looking for something for a while now, and I think that this is it.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Oct 9, 2013)

Really nice work! Think i'm the only one still on WHMCS Status lol:


----------



## Riccardo_G (Oct 10, 2013)

yes looks really nice


----------



## mojeda (Oct 13, 2013)

dclardy said:


> Any ETA on version 3? I know that you said you were working on it in your spare time.
> 
> Is there any opportunity for the community to help? I am been looking for something for a while now, and I think that this is it.


Trying to get a few things in place and then will probably push to the dev branch


----------



## mojeda (Oct 14, 2013)

So a quick update...

I've got the barebones of the admin control panel working but am having difficulties with it deleting and adding new servers.

Once I get that 100% I will move onto other features like posted announcements.


----------



## fahad (Dec 1, 2013)

This is weird , I get load but no uptime and HDD and ram !!!


----------



## Mun (Dec 1, 2013)

fahad said:


> This is weird , I get load but no uptime and HDD and ram !!!


Mind linking me your page?


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Dec 2, 2013)

That looks super cool!


----------



## fahad (Dec 3, 2013)

Now i have found the problem by the help of mojeda himself , and silly me that i haven't give access to the file by root. It needs to be root. As i was using different user and other user didn't have the authority to access "/etc/proc/" .  

And also i needed to use localhost for default(hosted server) servers monitoring.


----------



## BuzzzHost (Dec 14, 2013)

NIce work. Congrats to you on this wonderful accomplishment!


----------



## mojeda (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## mojeda (Dec 22, 2013)

There has been an interest in a windows version of the script being developed. Is there anyone that would be willing to donate a vps or small dedicated server as well as a windows 2003 server and potentially 2008 R2 or 2012?


----------



## NodeBytes (Dec 22, 2013)

Yes. PM Me and I will give you RDP access to one of my machines.


----------



## wrox (Jan 19, 2014)

mojeda said:


> There has been an interest in a windows version of the script being developed. Is there anyone that would be willing to donate a vps or small dedicated server as well as a windows 2003 server and potentially 2008 R2 or 2012?


Any progress on Windows support yet? It'd be wonderful to see something similar created for it!

I think this also gives opportunity to show the current status of PCs at one's home, thus making it far more interesting - something like a "home status panel".


----------



## mojeda (Jan 19, 2014)

wrox said:


> Any progress on Windows support yet? It'd be wonderful to see something similar created for it!
> 
> I think this also gives opportunity to show the current status of PCs at one's home, thus making it far more interesting - something like a "home status panel".


I started work on it but haven't been able to work on it as of lately.


----------



## mojeda (Feb 17, 2014)

Folks who are following/using or interested in Server Status I welcome you to register at my new development website for server status as well as well as any of my other projects such as Quick Gallery. We also have an IRC chat now as well!

IRC: https://www.pilabs.io/chat/

Forums: https://www.pilabs.io/forum/

I also recommend people who have forked SS into their own version to share that as well


----------



## Artie (Feb 17, 2014)

Is Server Status 3 available for testing?


----------



## mojeda (Feb 17, 2014)

Artie said:


> Is Server Status 3 available for testing?


No, It's still in development I'm currently focusing on the admin backend after which I may release an alpha or beta to select people to test that portion.


----------



## FLDataTeK (Feb 18, 2014)

This looks really good.. I am gonna have to pull it down a give it a try...

Keep up the good work.


----------



## mojeda (Feb 18, 2014)

FLDataTeK said:


> This looks really good.. I am gonna have to pull it down a give it a try...
> 
> Keep up the good work.


Thank you!


----------



## mojeda (Mar 8, 2014)

Something I've discovered that may interest some of you is that as long as you are running PHP 5.4 you don't really need to be running apache, or nginx. https://www.pilabs.io/forum/index.php?threads/use-uptime-php-without-apache-nginx-etc.16/


----------

